# Light To Guide Our Feet Looking For Listeners



## RestRefuge

*"Light To Guide Our Feet"* is a 24/7 audio ministry on Galaxy 19 Satellite. We began our programming January 1, 2010. To date we have no evidence of even one person hearing our audio program. (Galaxy 19, 97 degrees West, Transponder 12060 (Ku band) , Symbol Rate 22,000, FEC 3/4).

We were told that the satellite covers the USA, Canada, Mexico and the Caribbean. What is the problem? What is happening? Has anyone out there ever heard of us? Have *you* ever heard us?

Has anyone ever heard of us on GloryStar Channel 1011? Can you get us on Glorystar Channel 1011?

Have we wasted our money? Is there a satellite that guarantees results?

Any recommendations? (Should we just do Internet streaming?).

We must get immedidate satellite results or make immediate transitions. We truly need your feedback.

Which satellite and/or DTH can we get on (at a reasonable monthly rate) and be guaranteed excellent *immediate* results? (The program will continue, it's just a matter of *Where*.)


----------



## LarryFlowers

DirecTV and Dish Network have their own satellites and do not retransmit signals from others.


----------



## RestRefuge

LarryFlowers said:


> DirecTV and Dish Network have their own satellites and do not retransmit signals from others.


Dear Larry,

Thanks for the prompt reply.

Are you recommending that we contact them? Or, rather, are you recommending that we post our inquiry in a different location? (I am new to this board).


----------



## James Long

RestRefuge said:


> *"Light To Guide Our Feet"* is a 24/7 audio ministry on Galaxy 19 Satellite. We began our programming January 1, 2010. To date we have no evidence of even one person hearing our audio program. (Galaxy 19, 97 degrees West, Transponder 12060 (Ku band) , Symbol Rate 22,000, FEC 3/4).


What have you done to promote that it is there?

Glorystar is basically a simplified "free to air" satellite system. People buy a system, install it (or pay for install) and enjoy the programming available from the satellite(s) it receives. I see that you are on their channel list (although the link to your website is bad), your channel should be available on Glorystar receivers - but getting people to find you, listen and respond is a different challenge.

There are two ways to proceed ... get a marketing firm to figure out how to tell people where you are and how to listen or change your method of broadcasting. Your web site is broken enough that I wouldn't be able to tell you had a satellite radio program - so that may be a good place to start.

DISH or DirecTV _may_ sell you access to a radio channel that would be made available for free to their subscribers but they are not required to do so. or once you get your website working you could use internet streaming to get your message out.

As far as where to post here ... we don't have a lot of broadcasters visiting. Mostly viewers --- consumers of what you put on the satellite. But there is a chance that someone will see this and respond.


----------



## RestRefuge

We have not done very much to promote it (other than put a few links on the Internet and tell a few local people about it).

We are not criticizing our satellite uplink company (RRSAT), they have been extremely helpful and understanding. Nor are we criticizing GloryStar, they have been helpful as well. Rather, we are concerned about what happens to the signal after it gets to the satellite (Galaxy 19), what is the quality of the signal going out to the claimed coverage area - - (do we have quality signals reaching those areas [24/7], etc.).

We are streaming some of the program on the Internet but this is about results from the satellite (that's why I do not want to list [here] the Internet link because we must make sure we are getting results from the satellite).

We had hoped the satellite would be diffferent from the Internet (one can have programs on the Internet and never be found [because of the billions of others on the Internet] but we had hoped the satellite would be different (more productive).

The real issue is this: Should we just stream on the Internet and use the money for promotion (rather than pay for satellite and receive no measurable results)?


----------



## BattleZone

RestRefuge said:


> The real issue is this: Should we just stream on the Internet and use the money for promotion (rather than pay for satellite and receive no measurable results)?


I would say that the answer to that question is YES.

You could have your service on dozens of satellites and all over the Internet, but if you don't have an advertising budget, no one is ever going to find you and you are completely wasting your money.

Right now, your service is available all over the place via satellite, BUT only to a relatively tiny group of people who have chosen to purchase and install satellite systems that do NOT provide "mainstream" TV content. And of that small group of people, how many of them got the system to listen to you specifically, or even among others? Probably very few, because you haven't built an audience who knows who you are. You need to advertise in order to do that.

Use the Internet to get your service out at a low cost, and the rest of your money to advertise. Build an audience. Then, maybe, it might make sense to revisit satellite audio broadcasting, though IMO that's always going to be a very niche market, as the barriers for entry for your listeners is very high.


----------



## RestRefuge

BattleZone said:


> I would say that the answer to that question is YES.
> 
> You could have your service on dozens of satellites and all over the Internet, but if you don't have an advertising budget, no one is ever going to find you and you are completely wasting your money.
> 
> Right now, your service is available all over the place via satellite, BUT only to a relatively tiny group of people who have chosen to purchase and install satellite systems that do NOT provide "mainstream" TV content. And of that small group of people, how many of them got the system to listen to you specifically, or even among others? Probably very few, because you haven't built an audience who knows who you are. You need to advertise in order to do that.
> 
> Use the Internet to get your service out at a low cost, and the rest of your money to advertise. Build an audience. Then, maybe, it might make sense to revisit satellite audio broadcasting, though IMO that's always going to be a very niche market, as the barriers for entry for your listeners is very high.


Thanks for responding.

I find no fault in your reasoning (we are reaching the same conclusions).

Given the size of the geographical area covered, we expected to be able to verify some listeners (at least); however, five months and zero response (and zero verification) leaves no margin for logical and responsible movement in the same direction. (Of course, it is always possible that they heard us once and never wanted to hear us again.) Either way, we must quickly change course.

Again, thanks for the reasonable and sound advice.

(The companies were so nice to us I really regret having to flesh this out in public.)


----------



## BattleZone

Also figure that there are probably 10,000 times more people who have high-speed Internet than have an FTA system with a dish pointed at G19, and that number may be conservative. You already offer niche progamming, but trying to get it out to people in a niche format doesn't seem to be a winning strategy.

I'm sure there is an audience for your content, but I'd drop the satellite service immediately.


----------



## RestRefuge

Looks like satellite reception technology (at consumer end) is not keeping up with technological advancements. I searched for apps that would allow cellular phone users to just click/press and listen (we do not do video). Aside from niche-specific proprietary ones I found none.

Samples of our broadcast may be heard in forums at our online site. (I'm so new on this board I'm not yet allowed to post URLs.) This may be my fifth post so I'll try to post it next.

I have been in broadcasting many years and have a keen appreciation of the coverage potential made possible by satellite signals (and am excited about that potential, [that {the potential} is really why we gave satellite a try]), but, if easily affordable reception equipment is not available (at consumer end) most of that potential is lost.


----------



## RestRefuge

Samples of the *L*ight *T*o *G*uide *O*ur *F*eet online site may be seen/heard at the (relatively new) www.ltgof.com site ( *Light To Guide Our Feet Site * . Please excuse the spam - - hopefully, later this week we will find the time to clean it up and ban the spammers - - so far we just took a few minutes and posted our link ("Love for you") in every forum.


----------



## James Long

RestRefuge said:


> Looks like satellite reception technology (at consumer end) is not keeping up with technological advancements. I searched for apps that would allow cellular phone users to just click/press and listen (we do not do video). Aside from niche-specific proprietary ones I found none.


Streaming audio can be provided directly to smarter cell phones. Unless you get on a system like Sirius XM, satellite streaming to portable units isn't going to work. (And Sirius/XM do not lease space on their system.)

Satellites are for home reception and the market you're currently (not) reaching are people who have decided to spend more than a few hundred dollars to get the special GloryStar feeds). Which is good because they are (hopefully) interested in Christian/family programming enough to actually watch or listen but bad because you are directly competing against similar feeds.

Internet feeds are lower cost for the listener and most likely for you as well. You can stream a feed for a couple of hundred dollars a month through an expensive provider. I'd bet your satellite costs are much higher. And statistics are available so you know at any given moment how many are listening. (Just don't be freaked out by "low" numbers. It takes time to build an audience. At least with streaming it won't take a lot of money.)


----------



## RestRefuge

Is there some kind of worldwide restraint on FTA reception technology?


----------



## FTA Michael

First, let me point out that this thread probably ought to be moved to the FTA forum, since it's talking only about FTA.

RestRefuge, imagine that you launched a new FM radio station in your town. How would people know to look for it? You'd need to promote it somehow, through churches or other groups that agree with you, or through advertising.

It's the same on Galaxy 19, except there are even more stations on the dial, and it's harder to pick them up. Further, there are plenty of other Christian radio stations available FTA, so most folks who want to listen have already found a station that they like. In this case, you need to let potential listeners know that you exist AND provide a compelling reason why they should go away from their favorite Christian station to listen to you instead. It's a tall order, like launching the third classic rock FM station in a market. How are you that much better than your competitors? Answer that question and you'll have your marketing theme.

OTOH, if you were to start an English-language video feed with half Christian content and half old public-domain movies, you'd have an instant audience to preach to. FTA viewers are hungry for secular programming, and if you feed them some with ads for your Christian shows, you might convert a few. The Gospel says, "(T)here will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who need no repentance." Just sayin'. Good luck!


----------



## RestRefuge

Dear FTA Michael,

Thanks for the information (and for the move). I was not aware of this forum.

Since we joined the FTA "family" in January of this year I guess we need to help make the most of FTA. I really like the FTA idea (it's my style [I like helping those who do not have a lot of money {the "least of these"}]) but the zero listenership we experienced during the last five months threatens to make me one of them (again [I grew up in poverty]).
What would it take (money and equipment wise) for us to send our audio signals directly to Galaxy 19 Satellite? (Since it is "Free-To-Air" I assume there is no charge for being "on the satellite".)


----------



## James Long

RestRefuge said:


> Since it is "Free-To-Air" I assume there is no charge for being "on the satellite".


Sorry. Those satellites are owned by companies that want their pound of flesh for the space you are taking up.

"Free-To-Air" is the way _you_ are offering your signals to "subscribers".


----------



## RestRefuge

James Long said:


> Sorry. Those satellites are owned by companies that want their pound of flesh for the space you are taking up.
> 
> "Free-To-Air" is the way _you_ are offering your signals to "subscribers".


Thanks for educating me.

What is the least expensive way to gain broadcast access to FTAs?


----------



## RestRefuge

If all have finished laughing at our naivety, please come on, roll up your sleeves and help us. We need your help. What kind of help? We need money.


----------



## matt

I just don't see it working IMHO. Remember SkyAngel? I know people that had it and it had all sorts of religious offerings and it still had to go to streaming over the internet.

It has just been my personal observation that the types of folks who listen to religious "talk radio" are more often than not the types to not be able to afford a FTA system. I don't mean to offend anyone with that comment, and I know there are many many cases where that is not the case, it is just something I have noticed; the cars with the most religious stickers and things on them are usually the worst looking cars in the parking lot so to speak.

I can't think of anyone I know that wouth *both* bother with FTA with its sad selection of channels (IMO) and attends church on a regular basis. Of all the people I know, I really could only think of a handful of them that would bother with a FTA system at all, even if someone gave it to them for free.

I think your idea about finding a cheaper means of broadcasting and spending more money on advertising would be a great idea. Once you get a large fan base, then reconsider FTA. You might have enough backing at that point where you could get a group of listeners to actually donate parts or money to get FTA systems going to send to groups of people so they could enjoy your programming.


----------



## matt

Your forum is so full of spam it isn't even funny. The only real looking post is the one about love for you, but they posted it everywhere they could, so I guess that would be spam too.

You will have to stay on top of it if you want anyone to take it seriously and post there.


----------



## RestRefuge

matt1124 said:


> I just don't see it working IMHO. Remember SkyAngel? I know people that had it and it had all sorts of religious offerings and it still had to go to streaming over the internet.
> 
> It has just been my personal observation that the types of folks who listen to religious "talk radio" are more often than not the types to not be able to afford a FTA system. I don't mean to offend anyone with that comment, and I know there are many many cases where that is not the case, it is just something I have noticed; the cars with the most religious stickers and things on them are usually the worst looking cars in the parking lot so to speak.
> 
> I can't think of anyone I know that wouth *both* bother with FTA with its sad selection of channels (IMO) and attends church on a regular basis. Of all the people I know, I really could only think of a handful of them that would bother with a FTA system at all, even if someone gave it to them for free.


Dear Matt1124,

The points you make are the ones that (during the past week) really started me to thinking. We have a choice:
1. We can make FTA work, or
2. We can give up on FTA

I am not willing to give up on FTAs. I think there is a way to make them work. As a matter of fact, I KNOW there is a way to make them work, but, those people who have a lot of money will need to share with the "least of these" without worrying about an ROI.

We just have to find enough rich people who have hearts (real hearts). When I say "rich", I mean people who are rich enough to give and not worry about ROI. After all, if one is REALLY rich he/she should not have to worry about ROI on a million dollars (US) given to a good cause.

With the right kind of money GIVEN (NOT *INVESTED*) to those of us who really want to make FTA work, it will happen.

If someone gives me a milllion dollars (US) I, alone, am sure I can create business models that will make FTA work (and I am *ONLY INTERESTED* IN AUDIO on FTAs.)

I know this sounds naive (particularly due to the influence of poliltical lobbying and laws that could destroy the forward movement of the endeavor), but, I think it is certainly worth a valiant try.


----------



## RestRefuge

matt1124 said:


> Your forum is so full of spam it isn't even funny. The only real looking post is the one about love for you, but they posted it everywhere they could, so I guess that would be spam too.
> 
> You will have to stay on top of it if you want anyone to take it seriously and post there.


Yes, the spam at www.ltgof.com is really bad. I did not have time to get it off so I just added a link to our sample audio program - - - the spammers are really the people that need it. I added *This link*

http://ltgof.com/showthread.php?21-Listen-To-Light-To-Guide-Our-Feet

I have not yet decided whether to ban the spammers or try to minister to them. (I would rather minister to them than ban them.)

Actually, the kind of materials posted by the spammers show the critical need for the kind of programming *Light To Guide Our Feet* does.


----------



## James Long

You could start a ministry sending spam ...

There is a challenge to what you are suggesting. GloryStar is providing affordable start up FTA systems for people wanting to receive Christian signals FTA. Part of their program is providing "filtered" FTA. The programs programmed into a GloryStar receiver should be acceptable to a Christian audience and not contrary to the goals of the ministries.

At it's base level FTA can pick up anything ... if you (for examples) hand out free radios in a particular town to pick up the local Christian broadcaster what is to stop people from tuning them in to the local Howard Stern wannabe? You could hand out fixed tuned radios (as is done in Haiti and elsewhere around the world. Basically that is what GloryStar is doing - although they still charge for their systems.

So now all you need is a financial source to support funding the discounted or free distribution of GloryStar systems. Although with those systems people are not locked into your signal. A fixed tuned satellite system that would only be able to pick up YOUR broadcast would probably be cost prohibitive.

You are on a decent platform ... the zero response is likely (and it is hard to put it any nicer) an indication as to how accepted your programming is. If people are not interested enough to even complain about your broadcasts you might want to take a serious listen and look at why people should bother with listening.

Don't answer the question here ... we don't need to know the answer. But find the answer to the question of WHY anyone would bother to listen to your programming.

It has been suggested that you play (if video) public domain TV shows and then insert your message. That is a "scheme" used by many family oriented radio stations and networks as well. Sound like a secular station then hook people with the meat of your message when they are unaware. Get them to open the spam. 

Look at (and listen to) what works for other ministries then sit down and ask yourself why anyone would bother to listen to YOUR ministry. What makes YOU special? And how can you make yourself special enough to get people to listen.

Seek out a board or list that discusses Christian radio ... get involved in that community. And best wishes on getting your feed to be successful.


----------



## BattleZone

Honestly, FTA is one of the most expensive ways to receive a "free" audio broadcast. Listeners have to spend $300-400 each, to buy video-capable equipment and have it installed (connected to their TV), just to listen to an audio feed. IMO, that is WAY too high a barrier to entry for most people. It's a business model that just doesn't make sense to me.

You are spending money, mostly other people's money, so THEY are going to be looking for a ROI. You are selling your message, but you have to get people to buy, or at least browse your offerings, first.

Imagine two churches in a town. One is in the center of town, has a paved road leading to it, a big parking lot, padded pews, and air conditioning. The other is 5 miles out of town on a rutted, unpaved road with a muddy parking lot, milk crates to sit on, and is 110F in the summer.

Which church do you think is going to attract the most people to hear its message? Hint: it won't be the one that makes it difficult and expensive for the listener.

Sure, the FTA people are nice - they HAVE to be in order to get the much-needed funds from you. But IMO they are not an effective way to get your message out - it's likely you have zero FTA listeners. You are pouring money down the drain to no effect - money that could far better be used to advertise your Internet stream to people who are already likely to listen to it. I'd recommend that you cease FTA broadcasting immediately and investigate some targeted advertising and to GET YOUR WEBSITE IN ORDER! If you want to know about influence and advertising, get a successful web forum COMMUNITY going, and you'll do better than you can imagine, but you've got to have some good, dedicated people to administrate it constantly and keep the spam and flamers out, and the interested people in.

Just because you have *some* money to spend doesn't mean that you shouldn't try to maximize your ROI, and if you aren't, the chances of getting "some rich person" to give you a bigger pile to waste is going to be very, very slim. People with money got that way by spending their money for the greatest ROI, not by ignoring it.


----------



## BNUMM

Have you considered contacting Andrews University in Berrien Springs, Michigan? Many of the Seventh Day Adventists already have free to air setups and love this type of programming. I get requests from them to install or service their dishes. Most of them are not poor and can afford FTA systems.


----------



## RestRefuge

BNUMM said:


> Have you considered contacting Andrews University in Berrien Springs, Michigan? Many of the Seventh Day Adventists already have free to air setups and love this type of programming. I get requests from them to install or service their dishes. Most of them are not poor and can afford FTA systems.


Thanks! They will be contacted.

Please accept my "YOU HAVE A HEART" award for today.


----------



## BNUMM

Let me know how it turns out. I will tell others with FTA to check out your channel.


----------



## timekeeper

RestRefuge,


I would guess someone in your organization would have had a system setup to monitor this.
I scanned 97.
Found 1 name Glorystar OTA 11842,H,22000,3/4

NO Audio or Video.


----------



## Tom Robertson

This whole concept, from what I can tell, is really all about "how do we get His message out?" 

If I were to get His message out in 2010, I would look at means that reached groups of peoples I felt called to serve or reach. 

The FTA market is not a large segment as things go these days. It is expensive for the end user. It is not a growing technology; rather it is shrinking. It is not portable. It is also crowded for such a small segment of the market. I would avoid it unless there was a compelling niche of identified people who already have FTA systems. And you had a way to let them know about the new channel.

These days a far better approach in my mind are the internet technologies. Much lower startup costs; billions of listeners available; ubiquitous technology for listeners everywhere; and extremely low cost to your potential audience. They already most likely have all it takes to listen. 

My sister and brother-in-law have done just that. They started a Christian internet radio station in France with the goal of growing to the point of having a real FM allocation there. The internet allowed them to get started, attract listeners, then attract donors based on the listeners; now to get the government approval. 

Good luck to you. If you can find several large donors, this could work. Though I question the effectiveness of using this technology. Why release on old fashioned wax cylinders when the whole world has moved to podcasts? 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## BattleZone

Tom Robertson said:


> Though I question the effectiveness of using this technology. Why release on old fashioned wax cylinders when the whole world has moved to podcasts?


That was my point exactly. The goal should be to make it as easy as possible FOR THE LISTENER to get your programming. FTA satellite audio is FAR down the list of potential methods, while Internet options (live streaming, recorded downloads/podcasts) are much more widely available, much easier for the listeners, and much more in-tune with the lifestyles of the 40-and-younger set.


----------



## RestRefuge

Greetings to All,

I have not posted for a while (things have been going rather fast) but do want to continue this conversation.

We have decided to try to make FTA work for us. If GloryStar and RRsat will work with us we are willing to continue working with them. They have both been very kind and most accommodating thus far and we desire a successful present and future business association.

Secondly, there is a great desire to make FTA work in this ministerial configuration. Thus, we are moving in faith and action. We are praying that God will indeed bless this endeavor. There is a sense among some Christians that this is indeed a critical time for Planet Earth. If additional catastrophic events occurred this year we would not be surprised. (There is a strong sense that God may be tiring of our sins [the sins of some of the inhabitants of Planet Earth]). Thus we must get the gospel out in every possible way. (A day or so before the catastrophe in Haiti I had been moved to preach [via satellite] a sermon stressing the urgency of repentance {even asking, "How do you know how long you have to live?"}]). So, even though we have not received responses from listeners of our Light To Guide Our Feet satellite broadcast, we cannot guarantee that no one in Haiti heard that sermon (since Galaxy 19 covers the Caribbean). It is very possible that someone that was killed in the Haiti catastrophe indeed heard that sermon and is now in Heaven because of that message. This (helping people avoid eternal destruction and suffering [after life on Planet Earth]) is the very essence of the importance of the Light To Guide Our Feet satellite ministry.
There is just a sense that we must remain on satellite. So, we move forward in faith.


----------



## James Long

Before anyone responds ... a reminder that we don't get into religion in our forums.
So we'll leave the religious views "as stated" and _*not*_ open to debate here.

DBSTalk does not have a religious view point ... so the ending of religious discussion is not an endorsement or rebuke of the views expressed. Just an ending.


----------



## RestRefuge

timekeeper said:


> RestRefuge,
> 
> I would guess someone in your organization would have had a system setup to monitor this.
> I scanned 97.
> Found 1 name Glorystar OTA 11842,H,22000,3/4
> 
> NO Audio or Video.


Dear timekeeper,

You have done us a great service!!! If others would take the time to do as you have done (and report to us) that would be extremely helpful.

I have confidence in both Glorystar and RRsat. That said, I will now launch an intensive investigation to ascertain who has heard us, who is hearing us, and where, etc. Actually, that (finding out whether or not our signal was actually getting out) was my real reason for coming to post on this board. You have responded in exactly the manner I had hoped. Thanks a million!!!

That said, I am a person who likes to fix things. If FTA is broken and needs to be repaired, I am interested in finding out what is broken and working to effect repair. Wasted potential bothers me (and FTA has great potential) and (if what I am reading here is accurate) much of that potential is being wasted.


----------



## RestRefuge

Tom Robertson said:


> This whole concept, from what I can tell, is really all about "how do we get His message out?"
> 
> If I were to get His message out in 2010, I would look at means that reached groups of peoples I felt called to serve or reach.
> 
> The FTA market is not a large segment as things go these days. It is expensive for the end user. It is not a growing technology; rather it is shrinking. It is not portable. It is also crowded for such a small segment of the market. I would avoid it unless there was a compelling niche of identified people who already have FTA systems. And you had a way to let them know about the new channel.
> 
> These days a far better approach in my mind are the internet technologies. Much lower startup costs; billions of listeners available; ubiquitous technology for listeners everywhere; and extremely low cost to your potential audience. They already most likely have all it takes to listen.
> 
> My sister and brother-in-law have done just that. They started a Christian internet radio station in France with the goal of growing to the point of having a real FM allocation there. The internet allowed them to get started, attract listeners, then attract donors based on the listeners; now to get the government approval.
> 
> Good luck to you. If you can find several large donors, this could work. Though I question the effectiveness of using this technology. Why release on old fashioned wax cylinders when the whole world has moved to podcasts?
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


Dear Tom,

Your information is very logical and very intelligent. I find it very helpful.

Though I know it is (or certainly appears [at this point]) to be a mountain climbing exercise, something in me just won't let me lose faith in the possibilities of FTAs.

Somehow I am taking on this very difficult task (that of making FTA work) with a zeal that is almost unexplainable (due to the apparent lack of logic [as discussed on this board]). I ask the help of everyone who has the capability to access Galaxy 19. My question is this: Is the signal of Light To Guide Our Feet getting out on Galaxy 19 at 97 degrees West?


----------



## RestRefuge

BattleZone said:


> That was my point exactly. The goal should be to make it as easy as possible FOR THE LISTENER to get your programming. FTA satellite audio is FAR down the list of potential methods, while Internet options (live streaming, recorded downloads/podcasts) are much more widely available, much easier for the listeners, and much more in-tune with the lifestyles of the 40-and-younger set.


Dear BattleZone,

Thanks for the past and present conversations.

How can we make sure that the signal of Light To Guide Our Feet is actually getting out on Galaxy 19 at 97 degrees West?


----------



## Davenlr

RestRefuge said:


> Dear BattleZone,
> 
> Thanks for the past and present conversations.
> 
> How can we make sure that the signal of Light To Guide Our Feet is actually getting out on Galaxy 19 at 97 degrees West?


Post the frequency, polarity, and symbol rate, and the APID, and we can scan it, and tell you if its getting out.


----------



## James Long

Davenlr said:


> Post the frequency, polarity, and symbol rate, and the APID, and we can scan it, and tell you if its getting out.


Post #1


RestRefuge said:


> Galaxy 19, 97 degrees West, Transponder 12060 (Ku band) , Symbol Rate 22,000, FEC 3/4.
> 
> GloryStar Channel 1011


----------



## Davenlr

James Long said:


> Post #1


12060 H 22000 APID 3029

6' Prime Focus dish: Signal 81% Quality 56%
36" Offset dish: Signal 79% Quality 60%

Audio: Sounds good.
Subject reading scripture from Romans.

Scans in as "Light to Guide our F" on my Pansat 9200HD


----------



## RestRefuge

Dear Davenlr,

Your kindness in this matter is truly truly appreciated.

You are now a part of the history of Light To Guide Our Feet because you are the first person not affiliated with the companies putting us on to verify that our signal is truly getting out. There are other reasons (some that I cannot express here) that make your verification extremely important.

For almost six months now we have been seeking verification and you are the first to provide that verification.

In order to not be a hypocrit, I must state that I actually have a Glorystar dish but do not have it properly tuned. The young man that installed it made a mistake in the installation and I have not taken the time to correct it. That said, I am more interested in receiving verifications from other locations than from my home location. (I want to know the areas "out there" that we are reaching [including which countries]). That is why your verification is so important.

The primary reason I posted on this board was to find out whether anyone "out there" was receiving us. You have indicated that at least one person "out there" (meaning away from my home) is receiving us. That, as far as I am concerned, is great progress.

Thank you so very very much!!!


----------



## RestRefuge

James Long said:


> Post #1


Dear Mr. Long,

Thank you very much.


----------



## Nick

RestRefuge said:


> _"...The primary reason I posted on this board was to find out whether anyone "out there" was receiving us. You have indicated that at least one person "out there" (meaning away from my home) is receiving us. That, as far as I am concerned, is great progress."_


Not to burst your bubble, but having only one signal verification after weeks and weeks of repeated solicitations on this board does not, in my opinion, constitute "great progress" unless you, by the _Lord's_ arithmetic, consider going from zero to one a _seven-fold_ increase.


----------



## BNUMM

I have informed a friend who installs FTA and I know that he will pass this on to others. He was going to check his FTA setup but has not informed me of the results. I need to install a new dish for FTA otherwise I would check it.


----------



## RestRefuge

Nick said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but having only one signal verification after weeks and weeks of repeated solicitations on this board does not, in my opinion, constitute "great progress" unless you, by the _Lord's_ arithmetic, consider going from zero to one a _seven-fold_ increase.


Nick,

I understand your point. Thanks.


----------



## RestRefuge

BNUMM said:


> I have informed a friend who installs FTA and I know that he will pass this on to others. He was going to check his FTA setup but has not informed me of the results. I need to install a new dish for FTA otherwise I would check it.


BNUMM,

The assistance is truly appreciated.


----------



## BNUMM

I talked to my friend and he said he rescanned his receiver. He now has the channel on his receiver


----------



## RestRefuge

BNUMM said:


> I talked to my friend and he said he rescanned his receiver. He now has the channel on his receiver


Dear BNUMM,

That is great!!! Thank you so very much.


----------



## RestRefuge

Where else on the Internet do FTA people congregate and communicate?


----------



## sadoun

RestRefuge

I have read your posts here and I am surprised that until today you haven't got your FTA system up and running  You really need to get it working so you can verify your own station. That is the 1st order of business. Your website should promote the FTA systems and "how to install" it.

I would suggest you start a new thread for members here to verify TP signal for your station at their locations. This will at least give you an idea of the coverage.

Like many already mentioned, promoting your station is very important. You can do it on your website, in print, and by participating in several related forums and religious events.

The airwaves are full of religious stations. Your message will need to capture the audience. What unique programming / message are you using? Do you have talk shows, news, lectures, sermons, etc.

Having your station on FTA will reach many areas where your station is not carried by local cable companies or pay satellite service. However, as mentioned earlier, FTA is a niche market here in the USA. I would add internet streaming to help reach your audience. Then do a survey to gauge the the best method to reach your audience.

Having a video feed will help promote your audio feed.


----------

